# Holton heath Laboratories



## sureshank (Apr 12, 2017)

So about 2 weeks ago i met up with 2 youtube friends to do a collab video we decided on exploring this place which wasn't a bad idea. i place is quite big and has 6-7 buildings all badly smashed up sadly but still some lovely features like the peely paint and normal i dont like graffiti but the stuff here was next level i have found some history on the place and will put my pictures and videos down below thanks for reading once again.

The Royal Navy Cordite Factory, Holton Heath, (RNCF), was set up at Holton Heath, Dorset in World War I to manufacture cordite for the Royal Navy. It was reactivated in World War II to manufacture gun propellants for the Admiralty and its output was supplemented by the Royal Navy Propellant Factory, Caerwent. After the end of World War II, the explosive manufacturing areas of the site were closed down and some areas of the site reopened as an Admiralty Research Establishment. A major part of the explosives site became a nature reserve in 1981. Other parts of the site were converted into an industrial estate; and some may be used for housing.

The Admiralty Research Establishment became part of Defence Research Agency (DRA) and DRA Holton Heath finally closed in the late 1990s. None of the site is now owned by the Ministry of Defence.






Abandoned laboratories by kurt roberts, on Flickr




Abandoned laboratories by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned laboratories by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned laboratories by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned laboratories by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned laboratories by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned laboratories by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned laboratories by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned laboratories by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned laboratories by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned laboratories by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned laboratories by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned laboratories by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (Apr 12, 2017)

Started back with goodun sureshank, I liked the magpie, Thanks


----------



## sureshank (Apr 12, 2017)

smiler said:


> Started back with goodun sureshank, I liked the magpie, Thanks



thanks smiler ive done a few explores just not been worth uploading to this forum haha


----------



## HughieD (Apr 12, 2017)

Trashed and gone but I like it!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 12, 2017)

Interesting history, some decent graff too


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Apr 13, 2017)

That helium balloon is curious.

The helium doesn't stay in them too long and they gradually sink. This one is fairly new, but raises the question "Why is a birthday balloon in a place like that?".


----------



## sureshank (Apr 13, 2017)

SNAKEBITE said:


> That helium balloon is curious.
> 
> The helium doesn't stay in them too long and they gradually sink. This one is fairly new, but raises the question "Why is a birthday balloon in a place like that?".



believe it or not the balloon isnt real lol


----------



## Rubex (Apr 13, 2017)

Nice pics and videos Sureshank


----------



## smiler (Apr 13, 2017)

sureshank said:


> believe it or not the balloon isnt real lol



Bloody hell, that's good graf, fooled me, and before anyone else says it, not difficult


----------

